# now this is a tank!!!



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/news_ ... arium.html


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

That is awesome. Make me think of my 200 gallon as a fish bowl.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

There are domestic cichlids in Taiwan?


----------



## ecoli1973 (Sep 29, 2011)

for 33 meters...honestly they could have done a better job


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

It was only on dispaly till oct, what did they do with all the fish? Longest Sushi table :lol:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

JimA said:


> It was only on dispaly till oct, what did they do with all the fish? Longest Sushi table :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## calveezzzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh that's it? 20 tons of water? Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> There are domestic cichlids in Taiwan?


i was thinking the same thing.. i call shenanigans.. i saw africans in there.. that being said there are domesitc cichlids almost everywhere


----------

